# 15 weeks. Please give me your guesses.



## bdb84

I had an elective gender scan this morning and was given an 85% gender determination by the same tech who correctly determined my third childs gender at 14 weeks. He told me that he is unable to give 100% definitive guesses prior to 16 weeks, but that in his 20 years of experience, hes never had anyone come back to him and tell him his gender guesses were wrong from 15 weeks forward. 

I just still find myself doubtful given I had a very strong intuition that said I was having the opposite gender. 

Here are some nubs shots and potty shots.


----------



## bdb84

One more.


----------



## Take2

Hard to say but I&#8217;m leaning towards boy


----------



## winterbabies3

Leaning boy.


----------



## bdb84

Dang. Boy guesses here. Tech said girl. Everyone at ingender said girl, too.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ahhh lovely  
So is it def a little girl xx


----------



## winterbabies3

Hm...i could swear that i see boy parts...but i am by no means an expert. I can see why your conflicted!


----------



## bdb84

Where do you see boy parts? The nub?


----------



## bdb84

Heres a clearer shot. I do not see anything between the legs but I am open to discussion if any of you do. :)


----------



## bdb84

Buttercupbabi said:


> Ahhh lovely
> So is it def a little girl xx

Yes ma&#8217;am, according to my tech. Talk about being thrown for a serious loop. :haha:


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh deff nothing there in that shot! The very first picture that was posted looked like boy parts. The last potty shot is all girl


----------



## bdb84

winterbabies3 said:


> Oh deff nothing there in that shot! The very first picture that was posted looked like boy parts. The last potty shot is all girl

That's my fault! Instead of uploading my photos that the tech gave me, I took screen shots while re-watching the entire ultrasound video. :dohh:

Thanks for giving me a boost of confidence!


----------



## winterbabies3

Hahaha! Congrats on pink!!


----------



## Blessedwithh3

I think youre only getting boy guesses bc its kind of hard to see that area. Stinks they didnt get closer potty shots! I went at 14 weeks and was told girl but my potty shots werent that great..she called me back in and confirmed at 15 weeks its a girl with way clearer potty shots of the girl bits. I think if they confidently told you girl thats what Id go with! They see a lot more in the u/s than anyone else will in a still pic! :)


----------



## AsheBro

I think I see girl parts, its hard to tell though and I'm normally wrong but it looks pretty girly to me


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies. 

I was only able to get 4 photos printed so I only chose one potty shot. The shot itself wasn't all that clear, but in re-watching the video it was because he paused the doppler at that part to explain some stuff to me. 

I found another shot (screen shot) while watching the vid for the 10th time and I think this one is much clearer. :)


----------



## AsheBro

I definitely say girl.


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies. I appreciate your guesses. They are allowing me to feel like this is really happening and I can allow myself to get excited <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## glong88

I would of said girl without seeing your comment


----------



## Evansmom8

It looks to me like a flat girl nub. I don't know if I can see actual genitals, being not an expert at all.


----------

